# Do Dakota Decoys yellow?



## Whackem (Jun 15, 2014)

I've heard a few rumors about the Dakota full body snow goose decoys yellowing after awhile. Can anybody confirm or deny this? Thanks!


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

Averys do


----------



## chadmichener (Aug 4, 2014)

I have 450 full body Dakotas and i haven't had one yellow yet
They have seen 3 seasons and i must say the only down side is the old hard bodies don't hold the paint. I have a mixed 50/50 hard body to new squishy body and the new soft ones are the way to go.


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

No they don't yellow


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I have 500 mine are white and bloody no yellow except if my dog has to relieve him self every now and then.


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

shooteminthelips said:


> I have 500 mine are white and bloody no yellow except if my dog has to relieve him self every now and then.


 :rollin:


----------

